# no android keyboard - HELP!



## sweetchip (Aug 22, 2012)

[background=rgb(248, 248, 248)]I run CM9. My Touchpad keeps giving me "Unfortunately, Android keyboard has stopped.". It happened right after I did a nightly update. I can't do anything with it, since so much requires the keyboard. The notices pops up on every page, anytime I do anything. Do you know a fix???﻿[/background]


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

sweetchip said:


> [background=rgb(248, 248, 248)]I run CM9. My Touchpad keeps giving me "Unfortunately, Android keyboard has stopped.". It happened right after I did a nightly update. I can't do anything with it, since so much requires the keyboard. The notices pops up on every page, anytime I do anything. Do you know a fix???﻿[/background]


Restore your backup to start with. What nightly did you install? Check the MD5 to make sure you didn't get a corrupted download. Did you clear both caches either before or after installing this nightly?


----------



## sweetchip (Aug 22, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Restore your backup to start with. What nightly did you install? Check the MD5 to make sure you didn't get a corrupted download. Did you clear both caches either before or after installing this nightly?


I cleared both caches before installing nightly. I didn't make a backup; I don't know how. I can do things with step by step instructions, other than that, it's all Greek to me.







SORRY! My gapps wasn't working so I re-installed gapps ics right after the nightly. I don't know if that makes a difference???


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

sweetchip said:


> I cleared both caches before installing nightly. I didn't make a backup; I don't know how. I can do things with step by step instructions, other than that, it's all Greek to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try installing the 4.2 keyboard apk.






https://www.dropbox.com/s/25l8usctrc9xcmk/LatinImeGoogle_signed.apk


----------



## sweetchip (Aug 22, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Try installing the 4.2 keyboard apk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a keyboard to login to google apps????


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

sweetchip said:


> I don't have a keyboard to login to google apps????


Reflash your Rom to a previous version and then reflash your gapps.

http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin

You don't need a keyboard for any of that.

P:S:make a nandroid backup once you get everything working. Once you have that transfer a copy to your PC. The files will be locate on your device in the ClockWorkMod/backup folder


----------



## sweetchip (Aug 22, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Reflash your Rom to a previous version and then reflash your gapps.
> 
> http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin
> 
> ...


I did both as you said, but still no keyboard. AUGH! I really appreciate your help. Should I uninstall cm9 then reinstall. start fresh? I'm not sure how to uninstall though. could you guide me thru it step by step? I have the instructions how to install cm9, I've already done that before.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Did you ever think you are going at this a little too fast. You are trying to do to much and you are making mistakes because you don't know what you are doing.

Below are the links to two different Youtube channels, one by Rev. Kyle and one by Roland Deschain, the same guy who posted the above videos for you. Go watch as many videos as you can find:

Look for the TouchPad specific videos on Rev. Kyles channel, in particular Idiot's Guide 2.0 to Installing Android on your TouchPad. It's a bit dated, but it will give you the basics.

http://www.youtube.c...B7088E3F2018862

Roland's channel is lots of short and to the point videos. Pick a specific subject on the TouchPad and he has probably made a video to cover it:

https://www.youtube....schain79/videos

I don't see a video on how to uninstall Android from the TouchPad. Maybe if you ask Roland real nice







, he'll make one that you and others can watch.

I wrote a tutorial for folks to follow, I'll paste it below and hopefully between watching videos and it you can figure some things out:

Since the release of CM9, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, upgrading from CM7 or installing
an update of CM9, one really needs to do a clean install, or at least
once in a while.

Since the advent of the official CM9 nightlies, installing
the rom and the Gapps files via CWM or TWRP seems to be much more
reliable. You still need to wipe the cache and Dalvik cache
before you reboot after installing any rom. If you run into
trouble after an install via CWM or TWRP, then read on. You will
need to uninstall everything and start over.

Dalingrin has also clarified that if one wants to install CM9 over
the top of CM7, so long as ACMEInstaller2 is used, the upgrade should
work. It will wipe out your desktop, but that should be easy to
rebuild.

Those who know how to do this differently and are comfortable with that,
feel free to deviate from this document.

For first time installers, you can skip this next part.

For those of you doing an update to a newer rom or installing CM7 over
CM9, first thing you need to do is a nandroid backup of your current
install and copy it over to your PC for safe keeping. Next you should backup
your user apps and data using either Titanium Backup or My Backup Root.
This will allow you to restore all your apps if the install goes South or you
can always restore your nandroid backup to return to where you were.

Warning: do not restore system apps or data to a newer rom, you will
cause problems. Only restore user apps and data.

For the first time installers, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller2
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.5.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM) or Teamwin's CWM replacement everyone calls TWRP.
5. The CyanogenMod nightly of your choice. I will be referring to this below
as the rom.zip.
(I recommend using the latest official nightly.)
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip, currently for CM9 it is: gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

NOTE: Make sure you download the ICS version, not the Jelly Bean version.

The ACME files, Moboot, CWM can be found at:

Moboot:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/moboot

ACMEInstaller2 and ACMEUninstaller:

http://goo.im/devs/j...mtouchpad/tools

ClockworkMod:

http://goo.im/devs/j...uchpad/recovery

The official nightlies can be found at:

http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin

If you wish to try TWRP, the current version is 2.2.0 and can be found at:

http://rootzwiki.com...ery-2012-08-24/

I strongly suggest you start out using CWM and update to TWRP later. Using TWRP and
another app named GooManager is a whole other subject for another day. I will not be
explaining how to use TWRP here.

You will find the Universal Novacom stand alone installers for 32 and 64 bit versions of
Windows here:

http://www.reverendk...installer-fixed

Download the correct file for your version of Windows and install it just like you would a .exe by
clicking on "Start" , run and browsing to where the file is. Run it and the novacom drivers
will be installed in the Palm, inc. folder under the Program Files folder.

Gapps files can be found here:

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which the last time I checked at the link
below was 20120429:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

or here:

http://goo.im/gapps

Note: Starting with the June 8th nightly, the CM team changed the way they name the
nightlies. If you do not add the word "update" without the quotes to the file name,
ACMEInstaller2 will not find and install the file. A properly named file will look
like the example below:

update-cm-20120707-nightly-tenderloin.zip

Note: Any file you try to install with ACMEInstaller2 must have "update" as the
first word in the file name, just like the example above.

However, if you are installing an update via CWM or TWRP, "Install Zip from SD card",
then you do not need to add "update" to the file name. Word is that the CM team will
eventually fix ACMEInstaller2 so you don't need to add "update" to the file name.

First thing, open the run box on your PC and browse to the folder where you put the
novacomInstaller file. This is a Java executable, so treat it just like any .exe file.
However, since it does not end in .exe, when you browse to find it,
you will have to tell the browser to show "All Files." Once it is in
the run box, click on OK and the Novacomd drivers will be installed,
the Palm,Inc folder will be created and the novacom.exe will be placed
in that folder. Next copy the ACMEInstaller2 and ACMEUninstaller files
into the Palm, Inc folder. Now your PC is prepared for installing CM9, so everything
applies to first time installers and upgraders from this point forward.

Now you are going to create two folders.

First timers boot into WebOS, upgraders can do the same or boot into
your current install of Android. Connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC.

Note: Connecting a TouchPad to one's PC in WebOS will pop open a
window on the TouchPad. Select "Connect via USB".

Note: If you are upgrading from CM7 to CM9, and connect your TouchPad to your
PC while booted in CM7, you will also connect as a usb device.

Note: Running CM9, you cannot connect a TouchPad to your PC as a usb device.
If you have not already done so, go to settings/storage and tap the three
dots in the upper R/H corner, select Computer Connections and put a check
in the MTP(media device)box. When connected to your Pc, look for
cm_tenderloin/SD card.

You should see either the TouchPad as a drive with a drive letter, or cm_tenderloin
if you are connecting through a version of CM9. If you have not already created
a cminstall folder on your TouchPad do so now. Also create a folder named ICS
Install.

Note: When you connect the TouchPad to your PC and you are running
Windows XP with CM9 already installed, and get a warning that drivers
cannot be installed, on your TouchPad, go to settings/developer options
and take the check out of "Android debugging" box.

Next you need to copy Moboot 0.3.5 and ClockworkMod(CWM) into the
cminstall folder on your TouchPad. Now copy the rom.zip and the
gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip file into the folder you created named ICS Install.

If you are upgrading from CM7 to CM9, you only need to copy the rom.zip into
the cminstall folder and the gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip into the ICS Install folder.

If you are copying files to the Touchpad as a drive, you now need to right click
the drive letter and eject the drive when you are done. Disconnect the usb cable.

Warning: If you do not eject the drive, you can cause damage to the TouchPad drive structure.

If you are copying files via cm_tenderloin, you can just close Windows Explorer
and disconnect the usb cable.

If you are upgrading CM7 to CM9, skip down to the paragraph that begins with
"Now both of you need to reboot."

Upgraders, now you need to run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your
TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the usb cable. If this is
your first time running the uninstaller, you run it the same way you ran
ACMEInstaller2, only use the following command in the command window:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

Now both of you need to reboot and hold down up volume to put the TouchPad
into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you succeeded if you see a
large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating
the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to see the TouchPad in
Windows Explorer like you did when you copied the files to the TouchPad,
so don't try. On your PC click "RUN" and type in CMD.
This opens the command window.

First timers type in the following in the command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Upgraders, your novacom.exe and ACME files may be in a different folder, so go
browse to that folder, if not browse to the Palm, Inc folder.

Both of you enter "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2" without the quotes in
the command window and hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is
fondly called the "Double Penguin mode" on the Touchpad. You will also see tons
of code streaming up the screen. The install takes around five minutes.

Be patient, it can take longer than you think for "Double Penguin mode" to start.
If after two to three minutes you do not see the two penguins, there may be a problem
or your did something wrong. Hold the power button and the home button together for
up to 30 seconds to force a reboot of your TouchPad. If nothing got installed,
start over and be sure to follow the instructions exactly. There is also the possibility
that one or more of your files is corrupted. Download them again and learn how to run
MD5 hash checks to verify the integrity of your files.

Those of you upgrading from CM7 to CM9, when the install is done, boot into CM9
and check that the install worked. Other than your desktop needing to be rebuilt,
all your apps, settings, and data should be intact. You can skip the next paragraph.

First timers and upgraders, When the install of Mobot and CWM is done,
the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Tap the volume on the TouchPad to stop the 5 second
countdown if you see one. Now use the volume rocker to select CWM using the Home button.
Then select "Install zip file from SD card" and use the volume rocker to move down to the
ICS Install folder. Select that and move to the nigthly rom.zip and select that.
Start the install. When it is done, use the go back selection to go back to the main CWM
screen and select reboot system.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time),
play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make sure your install was
successful. Now reboot back to CWM and do the same procedure to install the
gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip you copied to the ICS Install folder earlier.
You're done with a clean install.

NOTE: Upgraders, if you ran ACMEUninstaller, after you reenter your Google account
information, all the apps that you have downloaded previously from the Play Store should
start downloading from Google's servers.

Upgraders, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show
you the ropes or you own an Android phone and already know the ropes. If you are unlucky
enough to not have friends to help, you can always visit the Official Nighlies thread at

http://rootzwiki.com...ild-discussion/

You can also visit YouTube and watch a series of videos created by a fellow named Rev. Kyle.
Great stuff. Look for them here:

http://www.youtube.c...62&feature=plcp

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now.
First timers, one makes a nandroid backup using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and
Restore" and select "Backup". It's a good idea to keep a copy of the backup file over on
your PC for safe keeping. That way if you loose everything on the TouchPad, you will always
be able to restore that safety copy once you get the TouchPad up and running again.

Good Luck!


----------



## sweetchip (Aug 22, 2012)

Nevertells-
Thank you soooo very much for your help! I didn't have many apps on this TP so I uninstalled and re-installed with your help. I can't begin to tell you how much I appreciate all your time and trouble. You are GREAT! Have a blessed night!!! -Carrie


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

sweetchip said:


> Nevertells-
> Thank you soooo very much for your help! I didn't have many apps on this TP so I uninstalled and re-installed with your help. I can't begin to tell you how much I appreciate all your time and trouble. You are GREAT! Have a blessed night!!! -Carrie


Glad to see you got some help and got it working! ..... I assume you're the person I gave the link to on Google+?

These guys are better at providing the info than I could ever be.


----------



## sweetchip (Aug 22, 2012)

Lothinator said:


> Glad to see you got some help and got it working! ..... I assume you're the person I gave the link to on Google+?
> 
> These guys are better at providing the info than I could ever be.


Oh hey! Thanks for the advice. They really are the best!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

sweetchip said:


> Nevertells-
> Thank you soooo very much for your help! I didn't have many apps on this TP so I uninstalled and re-installed with your help. I can't begin to tell you how much I appreciate all your time and trouble. You are GREAT! Have a blessed night!!! -Carrie


You're welcome. Love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## lostsoul1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I just registered to say thank you VERY much. I had my TP for a while and didnt use it much with the dead OS. I needed to find current instructions and Something simple to understand. I dont know why some demonize others when we all have a comon interest. Anyways, thanks again and I made my back up.. haha


----------



## superuser777 (Jan 15, 2013)

Great post nevertells!! Just loved it. Thank you so much for the help and I now have a sweet version of ICS 4.04 running on my TouchPad.









Quick question:
In the post you said, "Make sure you download the ICS version, not the Jelly Bean version". Why is that so?
How can I get the latest JB version instead of the ICS?

I am running CWM 10/12 and CM9 with latest nightly update.

Let me know.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

superuser777 said:


> Great post nevertells!! Just loved it. Thank you so much for the help and I now have a sweet version of ICS 4.04 running on my TouchPad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guide is specifically for CM9. That sentence is just to make sure someone does not accidentally install the wrong version of Gapps. One does not install the Jelly Bean version of Gapps with CM9. It will cause problems.


----------



## superuser777 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Guru.

So in order to get JB version of Gapps, do I need to go with CM10? Is CM10 as stable and performing as CM9 yet?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

superuser777 said:


> Thanks Guru.
> 
> So in order to get JB version of Gapps, do I need to go with CM10? Is CM10 as stable and performing as CM9 yet?


CM10 is still highly experimental. Unless you understand the whole process to upgrade to CM10, you can get yourself into trouble. Personally, I think it is as good as or better than CM9. Have you read the OP of this thread? Everything is explained there. If you are happy with CM9, then I would recommend you stay there for now and continue to watch, read, and educate yourself and when CM10 goes to nightly status, then give it a try.


----------



## superuser777 (Jan 15, 2013)

I sure will. I like all your suggestions.
This is a great site. Thanks nevertells.


----------

